# walleye club



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

walleye club comeing to gander mtn.
please post what you think. 
and if you are for it


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am Totally interested!


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Right on! Please post any additional info. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help get it off the ground.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Interested, do you have additional information at this time?


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

bring it on will be there i know a few others i will let know


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

i will talk to tom dietz and see what day we can have it.
i will see him wednesday or thursday
but tom did give the go ahead


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Is this a club that will hold tourneys or just a social get-together trade info, chit-chat kinda thing???


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

this does sound like a good idea - i know a couple of people that might be interested


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

first meeting will be october 8th at gander mtn dayton ohio.
i think the name will be buckeye ohio walleye.
the meeting will be in the gander lodge at 7 pm.
the meetings will be the 2nd thursday of the each month


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

this is still on for october 8th at 7 pm


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I plan on being there.


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

it will be the 22th of october for the first meeting.
the lodge was booked for the 8th .
so tom asked me to move it to the 22th just for october


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

What is this club going to be about?? just trading information or tournaments or just big discounts at GM for its members!!! But seriously, any ideas???


Rob


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

its what you guys what it to be.
just want to get a jump start on it .
it will be a little bit of every thing.
first neeting will be october 22th at 7pm


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

this is still on for october 22th at gander mtn.
dayton ohio at 7pm


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

thinking about making the 1 hour drive from st. henry for this, sounds like a great idea. hope to see a lot of people there


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

New club: The first meeting of the Buckeye Walleye Anglers will be held at the Huber Heights Gander Mountain Store in the Lodge at 7 p.m. on Oct. 22. You can just show up and sign up.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Huber Heights Gander Mountain Store in the Lodge at 7 p.m. on Oct. 22

Bring a buddy and bring a friend - the more the better

Bring ideas and thoughts to make this work.



All Thumbs


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Had a real good time. Nice to be able to put faces to the boats I see out there. I sure plan on being at the next meeting on November 12. I Hope to see more new faces next month. 


Rob


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

thanks rob
i think it went well


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I think it went decent. It was nice to meet everyone and put a name to a face. 

Going to have to figure out how to get out of GM without buying anything.


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

New club: The first meeting of the Buckeye Walleye Anglers will be held at the Huber Heights Gander Mountain Store in the Lodge at 7 p.m. on november 12 th You can just show up and sign up.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

I think it went very well for the first get together. I talked to a couple of people and I think they will be there for the second meeting on the 12th of Nov.

I know what LarryFish is talking about - getting out of Gander Mountain without buying anything. Do what I did - bring along the better half - she wouldn't even let me sniff, let alone look. In and back out she said. 

All Thumbs


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

the next meeting will be december 10th at gander mtn dayton ohio.

the meeting will be in the gander lodge at 7 pm.
the meetings will be the 2nd thursday of the each month
tom deitz will be with us on the 10th to help us with our gols


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

This is the second month in a row I have had to work late.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

For being as cold as it was - I think it went very well. A dozen or so braved the weather and made the trip - I counted at least 3 new faces which is real good. It broke up around 9 or so.

All Thumbs


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Yea, it seems to be getting better even though it's getting colder!! Had a great time

Rob


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great to hear! When's the next meeting? I hope to be able to make it next time. However, if the work is there I have to take it. 

This way I can play in the warmer months!:glasses-cool::Banane09:


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i think the meetings are going to be the second thursday of each month. if that is the case then the next meeting will be jan 14.

All Thumbs


----------

